# IPO Trainers to send my dog to



## JasonSwanny (Aug 15, 2013)

Currently looking for a trainer to send my female Nike to for IPO training. Money isn't a big deal, although I'd like the biggest bang for my buck. Is there somewhere that will do the work, do it well, and bring me back a dog that is certified? Have you guys had personal experience with one?


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Muddy River - Tim and Carol Karchnak. I believe they train and title dogs for clients. Carol is a retired Police officer, Tim is an active police officer.

The are in PA.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Jason where are you located?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your Nike will be gone away from you for quite some time if the training is done correctly. Titles for IPO don't come swiftly. Just curious, but what is your motivation for needing a titled dog? 
If this is for breeding purposes, it is best to see the dogs strengths and weaknesses thru training with YOU. That way you can make the best decision for breeding or not. 
But I know many send dogs away for titles and then breed them.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

If money's no issue, send her here  I'll make an extra special deal for you


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Couple of things if you do choose to send out the dog to a trainer:

1. Make sure you have an iron clad contract and that is states training, boarding and achievement of titles. There are trainers that have finagled out of titles and just trained for IPO training for 1.5 years...... Get it in writing and signed so that there is NO question in anyone's mind what is being agreed upon.

2. Determine how you will pay. Too many trainers will stretch out the training and titling, based on monthly payments. Some owners neglect to pay on time...

3. Make sure that the health and physical condition of the dog is included in the contract, at drop off and pick up. This covers both owner and trainer.

4. Require videos of work on consistent basis. This covers both owner and trainer.

5. Make sure that you have a signed document that you are able to get copies of the vet paperwork, if/when you dog is taken to the vet

6. Agree upon expenses for traveling and titling; who pays what? If the trainer is titling multiple dogs at a trial and yours is one of them, how are the expenses handled?

7. Ask for recent references of dogs that they have trained and titled. Ask to talk to them (and make sure that the dogs were titled, not just people that are friends and training with them).

8. What type of insurance, etc (not sport club, etc) do they have?

We have seen/heard of some good situations and good trainers and some bad situations.
Tim and Carol are good, Joel Monroe is another one is California that is experienced in very good dog training and helperwork.


----------



## JasonSwanny (Aug 15, 2013)

Suka- I'm in NM
Onyx- I'm by no means a schooled trainer, but I have done lots of work with Nike. She'll be 2 in December and I have done advanced training classes with her locally. I'm a pastor with a 15 month old human and do not have the time to title her myself. She's a great dog with all the ability to get titled. 
Smithie- I can tell you've been up and down this road multiple times. Thanks for all the pointers!

I do want to get her titled to begin breeding. I don't feel that she is currently far from IPO1 and wouldn't be far at all from IPO2 either. Just needs a dedicated trainer who knows the ins and outs, as well as someone who can take her to the shows.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jason,

Not us personally. We train and title our own dogs. But people we know that have had good experiences and other with bad experiences. 

You do not want someone else to go through the issues that others have done.


----------

